# Bike Helmets for Toddlers



## straas (5 Nov 2020)

Any suggestions on ones that have worked for you?


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2020)

I think my two were just standard stuff you could get from Halfords/Decathlon. Decathlon is still open for cycling stuff !

Despite what folk say about lids, my son headbutted the curb a few times with his lid on !


----------



## Biking mum (23 Nov 2021)

I used Lazer Bob helmets when they were around 18 months but they now wear Cratoni Helmets. They are a German brand and I am really impressed with how they fit so well.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Nov 2021)

Like @fossyant, my little one was just in own brand Halfords lids when she was little, they're fine enough. And their heads grow so quickly It's not worth overthinking it, get one that fits and is cheap, it'll be too small next year and you'll be buying a new one anyway. She has a POC helmet now she's older, but her head is pretty much adult sized now so each helmet lasts much longer.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Nov 2021)

Biking mum said:


> I used Lazer Bob helmets when they were around 18 months but they now wear Cratoni Helmets. They are a German brand and I am really impressed with how they fit so well.


I have a Cratoni Helmet, I'm not a toddler


----------



## TwoStews (25 Nov 2021)

My eldest has a Met Buddy. He's used it from 18 months to now (3 and a bit) and loves it. 

Good brand, nicely made, neat features (dial adjustment and bug mesh) and only £11.99 at wiggle right now if you like the blue/white colourway!

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/met-buddy-helmet


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Nov 2021)

Not specifically, but knowing what I do now, I would insist on the helmet having a green buckle.
Rationale here:
https://www.stigasports.com/eu/choo...en-buckle-for-children-under-the-age-of-seven


----------



## bikingdad90 (26 Nov 2021)

We use Abus branded helmets. They come in cool child friendly designs and there is no buckle but a button so easy for little hands to remove.


----------



## bikingdad90 (26 Nov 2021)

@Bonefish Blues what is rather ironic about the blog is that the older boy in the picture has his helmet on incorrectly; too much forehead is showing.


----------



## BrumJim (26 Nov 2021)

Anything they get excited about wearing, would be my advice.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Nov 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> @Bonefish Blues what is rather ironic about the blog is that the older boy in the picture has his helmet on incorrectly; too much forehead is showing.


Yes, deeply so that this is what was commented on from my post. It deflects from the important message I was keen to give regarding safety buckles in the light of a local tragedy where a girl died in the most appalling circumstances because her helmet was not so fitted.


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2021)

As important is fit is weight. Little 'uns don't have terribly stong neck muscles, and the more mass, the more interia their is for their wee necks to handle in an impact, so its worth keeping an eye on the grams as well as the other features.


----------



## Tom B (4 Jan 2022)

We just went with an XXS from Halfords for his first lid (from 9months) then went to the XS. I tried many and found that these are the simplest and best fit. He wears it mostly without complaint. He's now four and needs a bigger one.
He has a pawpatrol lid that just doesn't fit as nice despite looking awesome to a youngster.

The Halfords one was cheapest too.


----------



## Sixmile (14 Jan 2022)

We used Decathlon but bought their best helmet as I found the cheaper helmets were too bulky at the back and forced the wee one's heads forward when on the rear seat and in the trailer. I'm not sure if Decathlon still do them but I'd look for a helmet that is slim line and light as possible for the sake of the kids neck over a few hours wearing it.


----------



## Richard Fairhurst (14 Jan 2022)

The buckle is absolutely the key thing.

As @Bonefish Blues mentions there is a safety angle - I suspect he and I are thinking of the same tragic case (Upper Heyford, not far from here).

But the other thing is that it is _very_ easy to accidentally catch a wriggling toddler's skin in the buckle clip, which results in a whole lot of crying and an "I don't want to go on my bike again". To avoid this you end up having the clip loose... which defeats much of the point of the helmet.

There are some good clip designs, and you can also get magnetic fasteners.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Jan 2022)

He was, sadly 

@Richard Fairhurst


----------

